# Beretta M1935



## cellis242001 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello everyone. Seeking some help on an issue with a Beretta M1935 .32 cal. I recently inherited this item and it is in great condition. The only major problem I have is that there is no magazine. My question is this, do I definitely have to find an older M1935 mag or are there any newer model clips that will work with this pistol or does anyone know of a manufacturer of newer clips? Thanks for any advice.

Chris


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

*Here ya go:* 2 - NEW 8rd mags for Beretta 1935 .32acp (B194) : Pistol Magazines & Pistol Clips at GunBroker.com

*Here's another:* http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=393635818

There are a total of four separate auctions for this type of magazine.


----------



## Matquig (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone know of any competent gunsmiths that enjoy working on these old Berettas? In particular, I have a 1934 and 1935 that could sure use a slight trigger job. Almost every 1934 or 1935 I have handled has had a pretty heavy and long creep trigger pull. The guns are so rugged and accurate that they would be worth the extra dough to tweak them up. Anhyone else a fan of these old Berettas?


----------



## REDEYE50 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a 1940 that has the same problem. A TERRIBLE PULL. The action is also hard to cock. Nice little gun great condition. I had the same question as you do about if I could get it fixed. I took it to a Gunsmith several years ago and he said he did all he could to it but didn't seem to help a bit. The gun belonged to my wifes Dad so it's not going anywhere. Just would like to shoot it some, it's a 380.


Matquig said:


> Anyone know of any competent gunsmiths that enjoy working on these old Berettas? In particular, I have a 1934 and 1935 that could sure use a slight trigger job. Almost every 1934 or 1935 I have handled has had a pretty heavy and long creep trigger pull. The guns are so rugged and accurate that they would be worth the extra dough to tweak them up. Anhyone else a fan of these old Berettas?


----------

